# Will this work for CO2?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I suspect my CO2 levels may be low in my planted tank and under threat of divorce  I cannot spend the money for any type of CO2 equipment. So I have fashioned a device (for lack of a better word) to add to my CO2 level. Please tell me if you think this will work.





















To the milk jug I added 1/2 tsp of dry yeast, 3 cups sugar and warm water. I then sealed it tightly. The other end of the hose is attached to an air stone in my tank. It provides a constant (yet light) supply of CO2 bubbles. From what I have read, this will last for about 4 weeks. The jug sits behind my tank so that it is out of sight. This is only a 10 gallon tank. What do you think?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

depends on...

Is it air tight where the tubing meets the jug?

Also how do you plan to diffuse the C02?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

The tubing is silicones where it meets the jug. The co2 is diffused through the airstone.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The problem you may have is backpressure. Milk Jugs are not buit to tolerate pressure like 2 litre soda bottle are. You might have an explosion.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I am also found the silicone doesn't stay stuck to plastic to good either. I have found gatorade bottles to be even better than soda bottles. I would be also worried that the pressure would blow that lid right off that jug. They really are not that secure on there.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, I don't know..the gas is venting out as fast as it's being produced, so it probably won't pop. Even if it did, it's not like it's going to make a big mess.
Now, vinegar & baking soda on the other hand...


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Vinegar & Baking Soda...yeah big mess..lol. This seems to be working fine. I will update in a week or so an dlet you know how the plants are doing.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Oh, I don't know..the gas is venting out as fast as it's being produced, so it probably won't pop. Even if it did, it's not like it's going to make a big mess.
> Now, vinegar & baking soda on the other hand...


Ever send Co2 through a clogged airstone?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Simpte said:


> Ever send Co2 through a clogged airstone?


Good Point. Will it work if I run the hose into the filter intake with no airstone?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

dwool36 said:


> Good Point. Will it work if I run the hose into the filter intake with no airstone?


To stop that dont you add a second bottle thats attached thats lower than the first to prevent that though?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It should work...........

Adding the second bottle should also work.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I think it should be ok. If you look at the milk jug in the pic, it has a snap on top...not a twist on. That cap should pop off before anything explodes (I hope).


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Just a follow-up...I have seen an AMAZING difference in my plants in just three days. Also, I do not know if the CO2 makes a difference, but my rams spawned and I now have wigglers.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Co2 will lower ph a little to that which rams perfer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

Hook it up and see what happens for crips sake!


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Umm...i has been hooked up for four days for cripes sake


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

well how the thing workin?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Its been five days now and my plants have seen incredible growth and my Rams spawned (I now have wigglers). So, I guess I would have to say that is works well.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

COngrats on the plants and the spawn!!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

whats the best mix to make diy Co2 the most effecient... also how long until you have to refill?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no "perfect recipe" for DIY CO2. A general guideline is more yeast, faster production but less duration. More sugar is longer duration, less production. Type of yeast can be a factor. Wine yeast is better than baking yeast (more tolerant of the OH by-product).


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I use 1/2 tsp dry yeast and 3 cups sugar. Dissolve the yeast in warm water. Pour into milk jug. Dissolve the sugar with warm water and pour into jug. Add warm water to fill 3/4 full. Make sure you do not use hot water or you will kill the yeast. I have a solid stream of bubbles (took about 1 week to get going really good, however I saw results after only 3 days). Is is supposed to last for about 4 weeks. It is working GREAT. Also, it is IMPORTANT that you cut the end of the tube in the milk jug at a 45 degree angle. This prevents condensation from blocking the tube.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

How do i figure out how much goes into the tank as not to suffocate the fish?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I use the setup I described for a 10 gallon planted tank. I have not had any problems with as described.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

How about putting together a couple of these "professionally designed co2 kits" and auctioning them off to the lazy bums around here that don't feel like making one themselves?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Not a bad idea. I'll even donate the proceeds to Fish Forum.


----------

